# New from Canada



## EllaEnchanted (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey there everyone! My name is Maber and Im from Canada . Im currently on a small 10 acre farm and we have 5 horses at the moment. 2 are being bred in May.  

If any one has any tips PLEASE feel free to share!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

WELCOME :lol: 

Lyne


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!! Nice to have you on here with us


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome,
What part of Canada are you in?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello!!!


----------



## EllaEnchanted (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi thanks everyone Im from ontario


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*welcome*

Welcome to the site it has a great group of horse people here with a lot of good experience and always seem to want to help you out. there is a lot of knowledge here for the asking 

Dave


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum. :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

